# Remodel team leader



## Rufus (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey everyone,  is there anyone who has been a remodel leader dayside,  I've been asked by my SD and was wondering what it's really like, not Targets explanation, but someone who has done it


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 26, 2022)

It's a hot ass mess,  but if you can make it through,  it'll get you some cred with store and district leadership. 

It's only a temporary position,  so be sure you ask for assurances about what happens afterwards.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wasn’t a remodel TL but basically what the dayside remodel TL did was assign tasks to the dayside remodel team, get a status report from the overnight remodel TL, meet with and walk with remodel ETL about what was done and anything else that needed to be done. Also pull up any pogs that overnights weren’t able to get to. Be second person the construction crew would meet with if remodel ETL wasn’t available. Also responsible for roof access for construction team (mainly coolers and air conditioning units) if remodel ETL wasn’t available. If your looking to remain a TL after remodel is over there’s a chance you’ll have to transfer stores afterwards if a TL position isn’t available after remodel is completed


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2022)

From another thread:
If you are tossed into this role, make good friends with the store director so he or she can help guide you in areas and back you in others. Additionally, find out if that store is doing a go back remodel, flex remodel, or full remodel. If it isn’t a full remodel then at least it’s not as stressful. Full remodel with polish concrete? Then may the odds forever be in your favor.

This wasn’t mentioned but remodel you’re responsible for payroll as well. Remodel gets separate payroll and you’re responsible for reporting that. This is also an area where you’ll have a battle because the store director most likely is going to want to use some of that for store operations. You’re now in the middle and must know when to say no and when to support.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for all of the info!
I've read all of the job descriptions out there to get a feel for it.
I'm currently the style team leader and was told by my Specialty sales leader that she won't fill back my position and she wants me back after the remodel. So we shall see I guess, leaning towards doing it.


----------



## Rufus (Jan 27, 2022)

Not sure what kind of a remodel yet, we are an older store, last remodel was probably 2011, so yeah


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Feb 2, 2022)

Rufus said:


> Not sure what kind of a remodel yet, we are an older store, last remodel was probably 2011, so yeah


More then likely high scope which is a full remodel. You can check what remodel is getting by going to workbench going to quick links clicking remodel stores then clicking 2022 remodels. From there you’ll click each of the flight stores (1, 2, 3 etc) until you find your store it will bring up an excel spreadsheet and will list all of the stores being remodeled under that flight scroll until you find your store.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 2, 2022)

If you do it you'll be able to get a shitload of OT.

We all told each other during the remodel it was a hot ass mess, but it'll be beautiful when it's all done. 

Just keep everyone safe,  try to stay on an even keel, and it'll be great for your resume when you decide to leave Target 😊


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Feb 3, 2022)

HELP!! Remodel team lead offer
					

Hello I am not apart of Target yet but I have a interview to be a “Remodel TL”. Does anyone have any tips on the interviewing process including the questions they ask? Also can someone explain this role. I didn’t apply for this position. I applied to be a Style TL but I was contacted to see if I...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




This thread has some good information from those of us who were remodel tls.


----------



## Rufus (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks again for everyone's responses.


----------

